# For any Group Health members



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

Last night I discovered that you can self refer to a Group Health physical therapist trained to do bike fits. Bring your bike, 45 minute appointment, and $5.00 co-pay.
If anybody has fit issues this is too good to pass up.


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

Fordy said:


> Last night I discovered that you can self refer to a Group Health physical therapist trained to do bike fits. Bring your bike, 45 minute appointment, and $5.00 co-pay.
> If anybody has fit issues this is too good to pass up.


That is great if your bike hasn't already been fitted. But if your bike has been fitted and you are following up for the little adjustments after the initial appointment, I wouldn't go see someone else. There are different methods and ways to look at properly fitting the bike and if you go to different people, you will be starting the process all over again.

By the way, how did you find out which PT's do bike fits?


----------

